# Step drill bit



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I need a brad point drill bit that is stepped from 7/8" to 3/4". Any place to buy or do I need a machine shop to grind one down. I want to use for making goose calls. The over all length of the bit needs to be at least 8" long.


----------



## Bob Wingard (Jul 23, 2007)

Can you find a counterbore that will do that operation in the metal-working trade stuff ??


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

You can take a 7/8 and grind 1/16 off each side. Do you know how to do that? Just keep it centered with calipers or mics and it should be fine. Make sure you keep the cutting edge at a slight positive rake on the 1/16 ledge.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

TS3660 said:


> You can take a 7/8 and grind 1/16 off each side. Do you know how to do that? Just keep it centered with calipers or mics and it should be fine. Make sure you keep the cutting edge at a slight positive rake on the 1/16 ledge.


I think Bud is talking about a spade drill bit, not a brad point. Is spade bit really what you meant? That sure will be a lot easier to deal with than a brad point bit.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I really don't know the application here*

but could you drill the larger size hole first, then slip a tube inside that which has the inside diameter of the smaller hole which would center the bit. It's a 2 step process but short of a custom ground bit seems like it would do the trick. I also don't know if you are using spur or brad point type bits, but I think they would be the best for this application rather than a spade bit. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

7/8 forstner for counterbore, use the center point at bottom to center the 3/4 bradpoint and have at it.:yes:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

skymaster said:


> 7/8 forstner for counterbore, use the center point at bottom to center the 3/4 bradpoint and have at it.:yes:


As I mentioned the application is for goose calls and a brad point bit. Spade bits will never give the accuracy that I want they drift off center very easly. I have gone the forstner/brad point way but the trick is getting it on center at the bottom of the hole. I know they make step drill bits for pen making for a lot of the specialty pens. 

I guess I will contact a local machine shop because I want ever thing to be centered.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Bob Willing said:


> As I mentioned the application is for goose calls and a brad point bit. Spade bits will never give the accuracy that I want they drift off center very easly. I have gone the forstner/brad point way but the trick is getting it on center at the bottom of the hole. I know they make step drill bits for pen making for a lot of the specialty pens.
> 
> I guess I will contact a local machine shop because I want ever thing to be centered.


Try these guys to see if they have what you need.
http://www.wlfuller.com/html/wood_screw_step_drills.html
:gun_bandana:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Try these guys to see if they have what you need.
> http://www.wlfuller.com/html/wood_screw_step_drills.html
> :gun_bandana:


 
Thanks

I sent them an email!


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

*Step Drill?*

Bob,
Have you considered a tapered reamer?
Regards
GerryB


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

GerryB said:


> Bob,
> Have you considered a tapered reamer?
> Regards
> GerryB


That's a good idea but I'll bet a tapered reamer is very expensive in a 3/4". I talked with my machine shop friend and have ordered a 7/8" brad point bit to be modified. Let you know what happens in about a month.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bob, Are you making this in the lathe?*



Bob Willing said:


> I need a brad point drill bit that is stepped from 7/8" to 3/4". Any place to buy or do I need a machine shop to grind one down. I want to use for making goose calls. The over all length of the bit needs to be at least 8" long.


Then bore the large hole first with the brad point, I don't know how deep, until it changes to 3/4", then change bits, keeping it centered. Like I said a sleeve of plastic or aluminum will insure the smaller bit stays centered if it won't follow the pilot left by the 7/8". Your problem is the hole is very deep and brad points don't normally come that long, but I have some. I check to see what brand they are. :thumbsup: bill
I found these on amazon Amazon.com: MLCS 9150 12-Inch Extra Long Brad Point Drill Bit Set, 7-Piece: Home
Improvement

Here's another source, see stepped drills at the bottom of the list: http://www.advantage-drillbits.com/bradpoint.html


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Then bore the large hole first with the brad point, I don't know how deep, until it changes to 3/4", then change bits, keeping it centered. Like I said a sleeve of plastic or aluminum will insure the smaller bit stays centered if it won't follow the pilot left by the 7/8". Your problem is the hole is very deep and brad points don't normally come that long, but I have some. I check to see what brand they are. :thumbsup: bill
> I found these on amazon Amazon.com: MLCS 9150 12-Inch Extra Long Brad Point Drill Bit Set, 7-Piece: Home
> Improvement
> 
> Here's another source, see stepped drills at the bottom of the list: http://www.advantage-drillbits.com/bradpoint.html


I have the MLCS 5 pc set 9/16 to 1", but I ordered a 7/8" one from Roclker. They have any size individually. The 7/8 will be modified by a machine shop.

I will email your last suggestion.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> I have the MLCS 5 pc set 9/16 to 1", but I ordered a 7/8" one from Roclker. They have any size individually. The 7/8 will be modified by a machine shop.
> 
> I will email your last suggestion.


Receive the bit from Rockler today and it is really nice and long 8" inches about 2" longer than the one in the 5 piece set from MLCS. The drill bit looks like it is better quailty than MLCS.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> I have the MLCS 5 pc set 9/16 to 1", but I ordered a 7/8" one from Roclker. They have any size individually. The 7/8 will be modified by a machine shop.
> 
> I will email your last suggestion.


I got a quote from your suggested source and to have one made the price is $230.00 for one drill bit. Guess I will go wit h my local machine shop.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Just go to Harbor Frieght*

Or give me your address and I'll mail you one.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

"OK, "OK"...I am drilling a hole through 31/2" if wood with a 3/4" bit that will go all the way through and the upper step 7/8" only is 7/8" deep. The step drill you see on HF will not acomplish this.


----------

